# Diarrhea at night? Please help us!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be the food...

I tried to wean my guy onto a really great kibble (Prairie) and he just didn't thrive on it. He just had the "mashed potato" poop, not diarrhea. But I suspect he would have had more serious bowel problems if I had been more aggressive with the food switch. He was only getting 2/3 cups of the new food a day. 

I gave it 2 weeks, and it just never cleared up, so I went back to our old kibble (no fillers, but has synthetic vitamin K). Within a week his poop went back to normal. 

If a dog has long term digestive/collitis issues, it can likely cause just as much damage as the vitamin k supposedly does, so I'm fine with staying with the kibble he's on.


----------



## Mom2Calvin (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> It could be the food...
> 
> I tried to wean my guy onto a really great kibble (Prairie) and he just didn't thrive on it. He just had the "mashed potato" poop, not diarrhea. But I suspect he would have had more serious bowel problems if I had been more aggressive with the food switch. He was only getting 2/3 cups of the new food a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response! I was thinking about switiching his food again. He did have good firm pooops when we first got him. The breeder had weaned him unto PurinaOne Large Breed Puppy formula. I really had no issue with the food at the time. Calvin just refused to eat it. He was severly underweight so I switched him to Science Diet - which he loved the taste of but he started looking even more mangly and malnurished. When I switched to the local food he gained tons of weight and has a beautiful coat. I just thought switching his food again would be a lot for a pup so young...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would try putting him on only boiled hamburger/or chicken and white rice-if his current food has chicken in it - I would go with the ground beef -maybe add a little plain yogurt - for as long as it takes to clear the diarhea and a few days more and no other foods given. Then very slowly reintroduce him back to a good quality dog food without filler's.


----------



## Mom2Calvin (Aug 20, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> I would try putting him on only boiled hamburger/or chicken and white rice-if his current food has chicken in it - I would go with the ground beef -maybe add a little plain yogurt - for as long as it takes to clear the diarhea and a few days more and no other foods given. Then very slowly reintroduce him back to a good quality dog food without filler's.


Thanks. It sounds like people agree it's food related. Why does it have to be so difficult to find a food he responds well too!  
The he's on now is lamb and rice with no by-products or fillers. Maybe since he does well on the raw chicken and rice diet, I should look for a good chicken and rice food.


----------



## cathbarrett (Jul 2, 2010)

It sounds like it's something in the food that is upsetting his tummy. Poor little guy.. When both of my girls were that young, whenever they were teething, the diarrhea came along with it. One of the vets thought it was colitis or a bowel disorder. I didn't believe them, I didn't put them on the medication/food they suggested. Usually 2 weeks before they would cut a tooth, the diarrhea came. The rice and ground beef worked wonderfully. Make sure you rinse the ground beef in warm water so there is no grease, I would put the cooked and rinsed ground beef paper towel and pat it dry. I would use about 1.5 tbsp of plain yogurt. Good luck! Catherine.


----------

